# Olympic Swimmer Michael Phelps considering a career in golf



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

source: http://gbcworldnews.com/index.php/2016/10/07/michael-phelps-considering-a-career-in-golf/

Do you think he will succeed in golf?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Superman can do as he wants. I wish him luck.


----------

